# Difference between frizzy and fuzzy?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Can someone PLEASE explain this to me? :roll:

What does a frizzy look like? Are they like velvet rats?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Frizzy is like rex and caracul, it is just another curly coat gene, but recessive and doesn't keep curl well at all.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Okay, so it's -not- like fuzzy?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Nope, as far as I know it isn't at least.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Most frizzy mice will have their coats straighten out once their adults and can look really close to a standard mouse, more so than a poor rex/caracul.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Alrighty. :>

Well then what about a 'velvet' mouse?
I have a mouse that is a cross between a poor rex, and a mystery mouse (which are supposedly rex/hairless), that had really curly, poofy hair as a juvenile (I figured he was rex), but now it's short, feels rough, but is completely straight, and very very thick. He feels like velvet. :lol: 
(His baby pic is in my signature, he's the one in the back)

His siblings were both oddballs too. One is nearly hairless, and has the shortest, thinest coat I've ever produced (she's in my signature) and the other looked hairless as a juvenile, and then grew a scraggly, thin coat as she grew up.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Frizzies sometimes just look like the mousie has condition issues; the hair looks messy and disorganized. Kind of like this, I think:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I see. . .


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

and i fussy i believe is a mouse with very little hair like mine,


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, I have plenty of fuzzies.  
I just wasn't sure what a frizzy was.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm not a great fan of them but biggles above has such a pleasant nature, i think she's pregnant too as shes put on alot of weight the last 6 days. shall wait and see


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I think that's right. Both types tend to look just a bit 'threadbare'. You can kind of see the remnants of the lovely neat rows of curls Mondo had as a baby (the red buck I show) in the way the hairs are bunched together in ridges.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

aww he sounds sweet, i kind of feel for them its like they lost all there pretty coat i'm soft as hell, my partner thinks shes awesome so i'm going to use that to help me get more meece lol


----------

